# Castleberry, Alabama Strawberry Festival



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't forget to come check us out thisSaturday 4/17in Castleberry, Alabama. We will be set up selling bbq for the Annual Castleberry Strawberry Festival. Saturday Only...Pulled Pork Sandwiches, and Slabs of our famous St. Louis Slow Smoked Ribs. There will entertainment, arts and crafts and lots of food, and dont forget about all the great strawberries!!! We hope to see you there.....


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

Pictures from the Strawberry Festival last year!!!!


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

watch your speed when driving up there thats a speed trap town they will fine you for going 3 miles over the speed limit,:banghead


----------

